# Lard Oil (mechanical)



## Valen_Valen

How can I translate to spanish the expression "Lard Oil" ? (it is a lubricant for cutting tools) 

and which is the difference with the "  soluble oil lubricant"? (also a lubricant for the same cutting tools)

thanks

Valentín


----------



## jalibusa

Lard oil es un lubricante de corte derivado de grasa animal, efectivo pero maloliente y que dejó de usarse hace años, no sé su nomre es español. El "soluble oil lubricant" es una familia de aceites emulsionables en agua, nombre habitual: "aceite soluble", "agua blanca", "lubricante acuoso de corte".


----------



## Valen_Valen

Investigando, investigando, por ej. en la web del fabricante de herramientas Dormer, he visto que el "  soluble oil lubricant" es lo que en España llamamos comúnmente "*taladrina*" (emulsión o el aceite de corte
soluble). Es un término muy generalizado.

Para "Lard Oil" sigo sin saber muy bien cuál es su traducción, ni por qué ha sido substituído hoy en día, ¿aceite de corte, sencillamente?


----------



## jalibusa

Técnicamente es "aceite de tocino", es el aceite resultante de prensar tocino en frío, y así le llamaba la revista "Mecánica Popular", famosa por sus traducciones histéricas. Los aceites emulsionables se usan en gran volumen, la pieza que se trabaja recibe un chorro enérgico y constante de fluído que lubrica, enfría y arrastra virutas; el equivalente al lard oil está contenido en un frasco de plástico de 300ml con un pico tipo cuentagotas, y se depositan unas pocas gotas sobre el punto de contacto de la herramienta con el trabajo; en USA: "Tap magic", "Super all tap" y otras marcas.


----------



## Sekito

"Lard Oil" se traduce como "Aceite de Manteca de Cerdo" y es un producto utilizado habitualmente en la producción de "Metalworking Fluids", que son los aceites utilizados en la metalúrgia, como por ejemplo los aceites de corte, de estampación, de laminado, etc.


----------



## runacacha

Atención Sekito: Lard oil es simplemente "*SEBO LÍQUIDO*". Contrario a lo que dice Jalibusa, es un excelente lubricante para herramientas de corte y que se sigue utilizando en todo el mundo. Como tú sabes, sebo es grasa animal. Puedes verlo en el DRAE.


----------



## rodelu2

runacacha said:


> Atención Sekito: Lard oil es simplemente "*SEBO LÍQUIDO*". Contrario a lo que dice Jalibusa, es un excelente lubricante para herramientas de corte y que se sigue utilizando en todo el mundo. Como tú sabes, sebo es grasa animal. Puedes verlo en el DRAE.


El DRAE define sebo como sólido y duro. El lard oil se utilizaba a temperatura ambiente en estado líquido; que cosa es el sebo _líquido_?


----------



## runacacha

Rodelu2: Hay formas de hacer que el sebo se licúe. Se puede licuar por ejemplo en algún hidrocarburo y es un excelente lubricante para operaciones de corte.


----------



## rodelu2

Creo estamos hablando de dos cosas diferentes, el lard oil es naturalmente líquido, sin solvente alguno y se obtiene exprimiendo la grasa de cerdo; lo que tú describes no es grasa licuada, es grasa disuelta . De todas maneras el lard oil es sin duda excelente para corte de metales pero....se enrancia y huele a mil pocilgas.


----------



## runacacha

Comprendo, rodelu2, acá se usa el sebo, especialmente el sólido, con muy buenos resultados. Claro que tiene también su olor característico pero nunca un olor desagradable y talvez porque es sólido nunca se daña.


----------



## Sekito

De acuerdo con todos. "Soluble Oil Lubricant" se traduce como "Taladrina" y hace referencia a cualquier aceite emulsionable con agua, ya sea añadiendo emulgentes o sulfonando el aceite (hidrosoluble).
Asimismo, tanto el "Lard Oil" (Aceite de Manteca de Cerdo" como el "Tallow Oil" (Sebo líquido) son fracciones oleicas de grasa de cerdo y de grasa de vacuno (sebo o grasa de res) respectivamente. 
En Sudamérico es típico el uso de aceites fraccionados de grasa de res o de potro. En USA y Europa es más común el uso de aceites fraccionados de grasa de cerdo.
Tambien decir que para ciertas aplicaciones es habitual el uso de grasas más sólidas, que son más estable (o menos reactivas) que los aceites líquidos
Por lo que respecta al olor, señalar que éste viene dado por la calidad de la materia primera. Cuanto más pura el olor es menos intenso. Por supuesto, al ser productos naturales, siempre tienen su olor característico.


----------

